# Berea Virage Ballpoint Error



## Todd in PA

The instructions for the Berea Hardwoods Virage ballpoint Platinum pen kit have a fatal error. 


			https://www.exoticblanks.com/images/stories/PDF-Kits/Virage.pdf
		




> *Assemble the Pen *
> 1. Press the small end of the finial transmission adaptor into the finial until it stops.
> 2. Slide the clip over the above assembly and press into one end of your blank.



Once I've pressed the adaptor into the finial, the clip will not slide over the adaptor from the other direction.  And it is impossible to remove the adaptor from the finial to correct the problem.  The kit is ruined.  Or at least clipless and rolls right off the desk. 

Well now I see that the link to the instructions for the Chrome version of the same pen has a different url, where apparently the correction has been made.  


			https://www.exoticblanks.com/instructions/Virage%20Ballpoint%20Pen%20Kit%20Instructions.pdf
		


Ed-- maybe correct this at EB.com so future customers don't duplicate my mistake. 

Todd in PA


----------



## ed4copies

Thank you--Dawn will do it right away!!


----------



## ed4copies

BTW, the kit you incorrectly assembled is not ruined.

Simply use a dremel tool to grind the inside diameter of the clip hole until it fits over the coupler.  Then, when you complete the assembly, the pen body will hold the clip in place.

Not so true any more, but a Dremel tool with a grinding wheel was ALWAYS on my bench when I made pens in the early 2000's.   Minor adjustments were extremely common.


----------



## Todd in PA

Thanks for correcting and thanks for the tip! I’ll rescue the pen with the dremel!


----------



## MedWoodWorx

Todd in PA said:


> The instructions for the Berea Hardwoods Virage ballpoint Platinum pen kit have a fatal error.
> 
> 
> https://www.exoticblanks.com/images/stories/PDF-Kits/Virage.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I've pressed the adaptor into the finial, the clip will not slide over the adaptor from the other direction.  And it is imp





Todd in PA said:


> The instructions for the Berea Hardwoods Virage ballpoint Platinum pen kit have a fatal error.
> 
> 
> https://www.exoticblanks.com/images/stories/PDF-Kits/Virage.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I've pressed the adaptor into the finial, the clip will not slide over the adaptor from the other direction.  And it is impossible to remove the adaptor from the finial to correct the problem.  The kit is ruined.  Or at least clipless and rolls right off the desk.
> 
> Well now I see that the link to the instructions for the Chrome version of the same pen has a different url, where apparently the correction has been made.
> 
> 
> https://www.exoticblanks.com/instructions/Virage%20Ballpoint%20Pen%20Kit%20Instructions.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Ed-- maybe correct this at EB.com so future customers don't duplicate my mistake.
> 
> Todd in PA


Why not keep it like that, it should look even better clipless. If you like you could add a small metal ball (a small bit of a tiny rod) as a stop so that it wouldn't roll off the table.


----------

